# Instinctive Shooters



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a question for you more experienced fellas. Should instinctive shooters practice/work on sight shooting or should they focus on honing their instinctive skill? I'm assuming there is probably no one answer to this but curious to the approaches some of the instinctive guys use.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Begin with sight shooting, and step into the instinctive shooting gradually and naturally.
The biggest and unmatched attraction of slingshot is 'instinctive and natural' 
My personal opinion for reference.


----------



## njenkins (Feb 3, 2010)

I was taught instinctive shooting as a kid, crazy. It kind of carried over with my slingshot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I learned it the other way around. I first started with instinctive shooting, then went to sight shooting. BTW,the best instinctive shooter I've seen is Jaybird ( Jay Schott). I was pretty good with that style but then I shot almost everyday when I was younger. I remember when the "feel" was right,I knew it would hit the target. Flatband


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

it is good to work on diferent styles, that is the only way to find your own.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

A basketballplayer can't aim to but he "hit" his "target" aswell.

There is this kind of slingshot-sense that you have to develop!

Frodo


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I started out as an instinctive shooter when I was a kid. Then I got into fire arms and laid the slingshot down at about 13, but used it for a kill weapon from time to time at close range. I then got into the archery sport at about 22 and seldom hunted with a gun again. When I started shooting a slingshot again in 1998, I shot instinctively. In 1999 I met Ivan Glen, who shot instinctively, but showed me how Blue Skeen used the top fork to sight shoot. I then started sight shooting when shooting target. When I went to the 2001 tournament I hooked up With Blue who helped me a great deal. I still shoot instinctively when hunting or wing shooting, but I am more accurate as a sight shooter. When shooting instinctively I can shoot with either hand. Tex


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I do mostly instinctive shooting cannot seem to grasp Sights even on a Compoundbow have to look at the target both eyes open with the arrow.
I feel for the target with a Sling guessing thats just know if it feels good take the shot.
I also shoot Billiards but I am Very Very good at that its a Feel ...


----------

